

U.S. 54% Unemployment Rate - Under 25 - chailatte
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLA7jay7shk

======
squidbot
Wow, was I supposed to feel sorry for her? I had quite the opposite reaction.
\- Just because you paid $200K to go to school doesn't mean you get the ideal
job once you graduate. Working you way up from the bottom is a time tested
method. TANSTAAFL. \- I didn't hear what her degree was in. I'm guessing it
wasn't engineering or some other skill that's actually in demand. Maybe she
should have done some research in the field she was studying before she
dropped $200k on it? \- She shouldn't be acting like its winter break. If you
can't find a job, use your time to make yourself a job.

I understand that the ability for college to get you a job has been a bit
oversold by previous generations, but seriously, take some responsibility and
change your life rather than just sitting around and complaining.

